# Chain Ring bolt wrench/tool



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Who makes a good strong one? I've tried and bent a couple. I'm putting a dual ring setup together and don't want creaking and such. Thanks.


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

Not sure what you are asking for. Are you after the chainring bolt spanner that helps you hold the backside of the bolt in place? Tips on keeping the soon to be outer/formerly middle ring from moving and creaking without the spacing of a big ring?

If the former, go to the LBS and ask them for a chainring bolt spanner.

If the latter, go to the LBS and ask them for short or BMX style chainring bolts. They will fit the middle ring and spider without the aid of the big ring. Mount them with the spanner side outside (the reverse of the normal way of things) for added tightness. 

Does that help?


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree with the above posters. Id it's "creaking" you want to get rid of, I came up with a procedure that works for me. (I HATE any creaking!).
I take the chainrings off and clean them and the crank arm real well os there are no sand grains in between the chainrings and crankarm. I apply a thin layer of clear silicone seal where the chainrings attach to the crank arm, and on the sides of the bolts where they go thru the holes. Take a little time and patience but no nore creaking! 
I've heard of some people applying grease where I put the silicone seal but I didn't want to attract more dirt. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

giantbikeboy said:


> Who makes a good strong one? I've tried and bent a couple. I'm putting a dual ring setup together and don't want creaking and such. Thanks.


Here are the two best ones that I'm aware of - the Filzer and the Var -


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks Mike!

Filzer NW-2 Chainring Nut Tool - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

giantbikeboy said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> Filzer NW-2 Chainring Nut Tool - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


MEC. Yep that's where I got the pic and where I shop. An awesome place. A new one is opening, supposedly at the end of this month, just 35 mins from me.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm confused. I've never, ever needed to use one of those to assemble a set of cranks. And I've worked on everything from M900 to modern carbon cranksets. In fact, I purchased a bolt spanner about 4 years ago and I haven't used it once, and I've probably taken the chainrings off of 25+ cranksets since then.


I hold the nut with one finger while I tighten with a hex wrench. At some point, it grips the crank and doesn't need to be held anymore, and I can tighten it as much as I want. Does this not happen for you?


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Never had any issues with the Park CNW-2.

Make sure that the surrounds are clean and that you tighten the chainring bolts slowly and you should be good.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

chainring bolts like to get tight for some reason. i just use the impact gun on them to remove them. too much sharp and point stuff in the way to be messing with them.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Been using a Campagnolo tool #768 since 1982, never failed me. The Filzer mentioned above, looks really nice and cheaper yet!:thumbsup:

NOS Campagnolo chainring bolt spanner tool 768 peg VAR | eBay


----------



## bdaghisallo (Jan 10, 2006)

Lifu screwdriver version:

Lifu Chainring Bolt Tool, Screwdriver


----------

